# Sidemount - Keylock to armbar to arm scissor



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

I am attempting a keylock from side mount.




He straightens out his arm escaping and wraps it around mine.



I place my hand behind my head trapping his arm.



I pull him up on his side, bringing my right knee up and sticking my left in his back to secure him


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

Making sure to keep tight and wedge under him so that his shoulder is up I fall back for the arm bar.  If I am not wedged under him he can escape this by doing a backwards roll as I do not have anything over his chest in this type of armbar.



Rather then try and break the grip I flip my right leg over his arm, and finish with a arm scissor.


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2006)

Another position I often find myself in (attempted keylock) and another variant I didn't know! Thanks, these are helpful.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 2, 2006)

Interesting set up...I don't think I have ever seen that approach before. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

I have already voiced my dismay at the setup.  The finish is nice though.


----------

